# The Lost Mermaid Pix!



## Sushi~Flower (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah ha! Finally found the close up shots that I took on Halloween of my "Mer-morphsis" look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They were on a lost flash drive card, so here they are along with a few of the old ones ( the close up's would make no sense with out them lol)





Mermaid in transition....










Close up of the left side





Used just about every blue shadow MAC makes





Added "scales " to my shoulder





Ready to go!

The complete product list used is under the original post from October entitled "Mer-morphisis"
Thanks for looking!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow! you're make up and outfit are amazing! thanks for sharing the up close piccies!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2010)

Lovely!!! 
What did you use to do the scales?


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice! So creative


----------



## blackeneddove (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay first of all, this is AMAZING and very impressive! Everything looks fabulous, what an awesome Halloween costume! Second, how long did it take you?!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 28, 2010)

wow!!!! fantastic job, as usual


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 28, 2010)

That looks amazing!!!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Lovely!!! 
What did you use to do the scales?_

 
The entire look is on the original post with all the details, but the scales were done using fish net stockings. I used Luna CCB first then put the net over and using a stippling motion I used various shades of blues and greens to create the look. Swarovski crystals were used to complete the look


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_Okay first of all, this is AMAZING and very impressive! Everything looks fabulous, what an awesome Halloween costume! Second, how long did it take you?!_

 
Thanks! The whole make up application took around 2 hours..it's intensive but for Halloween it was worth it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks So much!


----------



## sunniechan (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow! Amazing work, the make up, hair the outfit - just awesome! I wish I was as talented as you.


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 3, 2010)

AWESOME!! I have no words... this is stunning, impressive work!!
     Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Feb 3, 2010)

wow that is gorgeous!!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Great job! You look fabulous


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG, this is amazing!!!


----------

